# Pitch Wars



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

We’ve just returned from a superb week on a C&CC site in Cumbria in the motor home and in all my years of holidaying, I experienced repeated actions of others that I consider to be totally ignorant and which defy common courtesy. 

We met up with friends from past trips and have a considerable amount of camping experience between us, and the group as a whole is comprised of Teachers, Nurses, Police Officers and Fire Safety Officers (some of whom are dog owners). 
At one point I was beginning to think that it was my wife and I who were in the wrong, but not one of our group considered these other actions to be acceptable.

On arrival we were given a decent sized hardstanding pitch (one of the few that accommodates our unit) and initially, were more than happy with it. 
C&CC rules dictate that when caravanning, the caravan and awning should be pitched on the hardstanding, with the towing vehicle on the grass alongside the caravan. 
The grass to the side of this pitch where a tow car would normally park was too narrow for a car, so the accepted parking place was on the grass to the other side of the hard standing, in between the hardstanding and the electricity bollard. We used the narrower grassed area for storing the kayaks and bikes.

We parked the MH to the side of the hard standing and placed an awning floor over the area where the sun canopy would extend (Used only a few times during rain) and placed our table and chairs in this area. 
We also used the grass area for cooking on the Cadac, sunbathing and for the girls and their friends to play.

The problem now begins, as the pitch borders a loop in the road, and a number of people thought it acceptable to walk or cycle across the pitch to save a few seconds, rather than stay on the road.

The following are just a few examples that either we, or our neighbours noticed :-

1. A young man on his pedal cycle caught our electric lead in his pedal and pulled it out of the bollard. Fortunately our neighbours noticed and plugged it back in, so the contents of the fridge did not defrost while we were out.
2. Whilst sitting out reading, a dog ran through the pitch and cocked it’s leg on the leg and tray of the Cadac. Lady owner had it on one of those extendable leads and was not interested when I remonstrated. This was at least 20’ into the pitch.
3. An old couple walked straight through the pitch, across the awning floor and were very interested in the underside of our canopy which was out and ‘storm strapped’ down at the time.
4. An ignorant old chap who marched straight between our chairs while we were enjoying a morning coffee and who stated “It’s not private”, but would not come back to discuss our point of view. 
5. After spending a morning kayaking, returned for a bit of sunbathing and on putting the towels out on the grass noticed the pervading essence of dog s**t. At that point I found a faint brown stain on the grass where we were lying and it was obvious that someone had ‘poop scooped’. Scooping is good, but this was not the dog walk and again was a good 20' into the pitch.

I accept that we had a decent sized pitch and that when the sun canopy was away there looked to be a good area of grass around us, but had it been last year, with my caravan, awning and towcar, the pitch would have looked full and not as tempting a short cut.

My opinion is that I paid the same money for the pitch for the week and whether I fill it with car, caravan and awning, or a single motor home, it should not make any difference to the ignorant, small minded people that decided to abuse the pitch. 

It comes to something when I have to explain to my 7 year old daughter, who was taught at an early age to respect other people’s pitches and property, that she is better behaved than these “grown ups”.


Ken.


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I must admit that someone walking across my pitch is very annoying and just plain rude. 

We have just returned from the Plassey in Wrexham where a lady of advancing years thought it was ok to walk onto our pitch and shout over to her grandchildren on the golf course behind..........whilst we were sat there. She never made eye contact once.

:evil: :evil: :evil: 

We wouldn't dream of doing such a thing.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The joys of the outdoor life.

dave p


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Perhaps they should now refer to the c&cc as "The Over Friendly Club". 

You sound like a reasonable fella, i doubt thou i could hold my tongue so politely in those situations. Especailly the dog deposits. I'd throw bricks (at the owner).

Perhaps take a tanoy next time and shame them at high volume !!!

Freddiebooks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Blizzard, I agree about the short cuts through a pitch etc and for this reason, I try to pitch where there is nothing behind me that people would want to trudge through. However, given the nature of our motorhomes, sometimes we "need there to be a grass area behind" to allow for our overhang. Were you booked on a pitch of hreater than or less than 26 feet? If it was a "less than", then I suppose it has to be accepted that with a 29 foot motorhome theer is likely to be somewhere for your overhang to go, and that somewhere may well be somewhere that other people want to go!

On the other hand, you could open your door hard into the face of one of the short cutters. What an interesting hobby that would be, just like when I "accidentally fell on the horn" last week at six in the morning. It must have sounded terrible for my noisy neighbours in their trailer tent.

Reference the lady and the twenty foot lead, you may be interested to know that CCC rules state the lead must be "short". There is no length definition although I thought it was 2 metres maximum.

I do like CCC sites as for a single occupied unit they are excellent value. This week I am paying £60 for 7 nights hard stand with hook up, where as last night I paid £12 for one night, no hook up as that particular site charges per unit and not per person.

There is a long thread about "26 rules" and whilst some rules may sound pedantic, they are there for a reason, the dog lead example being one.

Russell


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

We have just returned from a weekend at Losehill C.C Site,Castleton.
Thought we had selected a nice pitch opposite the shower block and perhaps a little near to the kids play area but it seemed like a good pitch. It turned out to be a very bad choice of pitch!
That was until around 5pm in the evening when around a dozen kids under 10 all appeared with water pistols and balloons :x .
Well the little B******s spent two hours squirting water and throwing balloons full of water at each other and any other poor bugger who may be passing to use the facilities  !
They then progressed to using the hose pipe on the Motorhome service point to squirt water at each other and at one point one of these kids parents was in the toilet block filling the balloons full of water for the kids to throw ar each other.
They left the taps running,flooded the ladies toilet and filled the dustbins full of water 8O .
I told them to stop using the hose as a toy and one or two people called the kids a few choice names as they got drenched as they walked past but the wardens were no where to be seen!
There are several notices around the shower block and play area stating that children under 10 should be supervised and that the area is a pedestrian area and bikes are not allowed and the usual signs about dogs but nothing about wasting water!
I collared the warden this morning before we left and told him about the bedlam over the past two evenings and all he said was "You will need to identify them before I can do anything".
Ridiculous! The warden should be around when it is happening and put a stop to it!
So please if your children have those very large water cannon type things do not let them run riot around the service point and showers as it is not very respectful to others and it is a huge waste of water!
Rant over :wink: 

Val  8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The poor little brats were obviously enjoying themselves whilest parents were probably on a nice peacefull pitch at the other end of the site.

Rules should be enforced and as a member of CC i would have made straight for the wardens when the trouble started.

I do not mind kids, I was one a long time ago but we were taught to respect other people and their property. A bygone era. :lol: 
dave p


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

On the subject of shortcuts can I have advice please? I have been on campsites where if you had not cut across pitches you faced a very long walk to reach the Loo block and facilities, given the road layout. When you are carrying heavy crockery or a bit desparate this is a problem.

Faced with this awkward situation I have walked exactly on the boundary line between two pitches ensuring that I face forward and do not peer at people to avoid disturbing somebodies privacy. Am I doing the right thing or do I fall into the catagory of 'pitch invasion'? It is something I avoid like the plague and am worried about leaving people quietly fuming


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> The poor little brats were obviously enjoying themselves whilest parents were probably on a nice peacefull pitch at the other end of the site.
> 
> Rules should be enforced and as a member of CC i would have made straight for the wardens when the trouble started.
> 
> ...


Oh I did head for the office Dave but as the site was full the office closed up early every afternoon and the blinds on the wardens caravans were all shut up.........not a warden to be seen when you need one but if I has been doing anything naughty there would have been one around :lol: !

Val


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a large water pistol to dirupt the odd unaccompanied dog/cat etc, but I suppose it could be use equally well against straying humans. 
A hose sprinkler could be set up as a form of defence!

I too dislike people wandering within my space. Our camper windows are above peoples heads, which creates the odd situation where people won't walk in line of sight of the window on "our" bit but often walk directly under the window against the camper feeling they won't be noticed!

Some bunting or cheap nylon rope could be used to deliniate the pitch, but the well worn phrase an Englishman and his castle keeps popping into my head. Why do we seem to be so obsessed with keeping people out of what we see as ours, home or away? Dog mess etc aside, someone wandering through doesn't really matter does it?

(Pulls dustbin over head to avoid incoming )


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

And dont think wild camping in the middle of knowhere is always the answer. a couple of weeks ago we went to a regular spot on high ground overlooking the sea on the north coast of Brittany. We had a smashing evening, sunshine, no people, no traffic, plenty of beer and I could play my guitar as loud as I wished. Around 10:30 a French van comes trundling along the track and I think, ah thats nice another little visitor has found our lovely idilic spot, I dont mind sharing it. Then he proceeds to park lengthways directly behind our rear lounge and about 2ft away, tele on straight away full volume. He could have gone anywhere there was loads of space. I was fuming but what can you do. In the end I just moved 40 yards up the field and left him with our stunning view. I could still hear his flipping tele though!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Barryd, buy a generator. As soon as anyone comes ner fire it up. Even if it is not powering anything :lol: :lol: 

The same people park next to you in the supermarket car park when you park in the middle of an empty row.


Dave p


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

Pitch Invaders are a fact of life. We stay on campsites, Aires, Stelleplatz and wild camp. Every now and then someone will walk 'too near' our van or peer too intrusively into it. On sites, someone will occasionally take a 'short cut' which is totally daft and frequently people will park 'too' close in car parks. Ah well, shrug, shrug - tomorrow we will be somewhere else. That is one of the delights of a motorhome. If you don't like the neighbours it only takes a few minutes to move!

P&L


----------



## Pammy (Jun 2, 2005)

This is the reason why people use windbreaks all round their units. It is not being antisocial, it is to stop anyone walking across the pitch. We do not use club sites during summer and definately not during school holidays. We always use C&CC temporary holidays sites or club rallies. They tend to be a bit more firm with anti-social behaviour.

If you want a quiet pitch, keep away from toilet blocks and children's play areas. Try and pitch near the wardens. 
:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pammy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Or of course you could all book onto a CL or CS. I have found you often have them to yourselves or a max of 5 neighbours and many have tons of space. Oh and some are as little as £5 per night.

Hmm. Remind me why I would want to use a campsite in the UK again.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Blizzard said:


> We've just returned from a superb week on a C&CC site in Cumbria in the motor home and in all my years of holidaying, I experienced repeated actions of others that I consider to be totally ignorant and which defy common courtesy.


#

Just reminds me why I hate C+CC / CC sites !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been a member for 2 years and I have yet to see a good word said about club sites. Never stayed on one though and dont think I ever will.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

We too stayed in Keswick ccc and too say it was busy was an understatement there were people everywhere.We try to avoid CCC sites now because in my opinion people in tents and people in motorhomes in general have different philophosies about what goes and what doesn't, and most of the problems we have encountered on CCC sites have been involving campers
Bri


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

barryd said:


> Been a member for 2 years and I have yet to see a good word said about club sites. Never stayed on one though and dont think I ever will.


I'll give you several good words about C & CC sites. We are two adults & one dog and haven't yet had a problem with C & CC sites. If anything, it is the independent sites that we have had problems with.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tents*

Brian - I think you have summed it up, yet I feel a bit of a snob for thinking it.

I am back on a CCC site today, but after last week, I will try to avoid in school hols. Never had a week like last week in 3 1/2 years of fulltiming.

Russell


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jimmyd0g said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Been a member for 2 years and I have yet to see a good word said about club sites. Never stayed on one though and dont think I ever will.
> ...


I dont think you will ever convince me. Too many rules and regs and too many people. Give me a CL in the middle of knowhere next to a knackered old barn anyday. or a wild spot next to a lake or on a cliff top. Thats why I bought a motorhome. Freedom and being "really" in the great outdoors. I only need loo emptying or water every 4 days so why would I waste money and spoil the true experience of what motorhoming means to me by parking in a neat line amongst hoards of kids, tents, tuggers and dogs and paying a premium for it?

Come up to Teesdale and the north yorshire dales where I live and wildcamp at Cow Green reservoir or up at Tan Hill pub and if you dont get blown away by the wind you will get blow away by the true wilderness experience.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I do not mind kids,


I like kids...

....couldnt eat a whole one  :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Been there done it come back got tee shirt, At one site at Hope we were regularly getting an old lady and she would just stand and stare in, So being a generous guy gave her something to see, I dropped my pants and made it look as though I had come out of shower, She had a full face view of my ass, didn't see her again.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> jimmyd0g said:
> 
> 
> > barryd said:
> ...


I don't think jimmyd0g was trying to convince you to use club sites, just responding to your point that you had never heard a good word said about them.

We like CLs and CSs too, but have never had any sort of problems with CC and C&CC sites. Generally, when people are happy with something they don't feel the need to express it in the same way they would if they'd had a bad experience.

We tend not to wild camp mainly because we haven't (yet) added the extra battery, solar panels, inverter, etc. that we might need to make us more independent of hook-up. Must admit that I like to have a proper shower too, rather than the sparse rinse down that our motorhome shower provides. It's adequate for the odd short stay but not what I want for longer trips. For these reasons I like club sites, and tend to agree with jimmyd0g that it's the independent sites that have sometimes been problematic.. We haven't even experienced trouble at them, just disappointment in the facilities provided or the charge made for them.

Chris


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Pitches*

Our son-in-law now claims that with the advent of cheap camping kits being available in supermarkets, Argos etc, C&CC are becoming in his words "*****".

In other words we are suffering from the general malaise. No consideration for others, No self discipline and total lack of interest in anyones concerns other than their own.

People with little experience of camping or the etiquette involved arriving on sites and reducing the whole to their standards.

Feelin grumpy (cause not going to Moselle)

Steve


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we were on a cc site in edinburgh at the weekend and a guy in a brand new mh was complaining about the kids on the next pitch crossing his space. this happened quite a few times over the three days we were there . however on saturday it was really sunny and roasting hot and the guy in mh went out for the day leaving his sky lights open it started raining about 6 oclock and boy did it rain he came back about8 and his mh was drenched inside he asked people around why some one couldnt have gone onto his roof and shut them the reply from the guy next door was that he didnt want to cross onto his pitch to get to the van.
it wasnt anyone here was it.


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

I was at Ravenglass a couple of weeks back when a member of a cycling club decided he would park his car on my pitch. He was not even a guest of the C&CC Site, I was shocked at his attitude and promptly asked him to remove his car. I can only assume he was ignorant to the rules, or chancing his arm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

ChrisandJohn said:


> We tend not to wild camp mainly because we haven't (yet) added the extra battery, solar panels, inverter, etc. that we might need to make us more independent of hook-up. Must admit that I like to have a proper shower too, rather than the sparse rinse down that our motorhome shower provides. It's adequate for the odd short stay but not what I want for longer trips. For these reasons I like club sites, and tend to agree with jimmyd0g that it's the independent sites that have sometimes been problematic.. We haven't even experienced trouble at them, just disappointment in the facilities provided or the charge made for them.
> 
> Chris


You might be supprised that you dont need all that. We have just one 110AH battery, LED bulbs, a small low power TV, no solar power (I wont have an invertor on board though) and we can survive pretty much full time off hookup. Mainly beacause we move around every few days. Its rare for us to stop in one place more than 2 nights though. We dont often wildcamp in England though as there are too many nutters here. Remote places like the Dales, Lakes or Scotland are great but when we were on the south coast for a month at Christmas we only wild camped once on Slapton Sands where we had a nut job doing hand brake turns for about an hour in the snow and then a wise guy in the morning advising us that there was no overnight parking. It was -12, snowing and there was nobody else around so I assumed it would be ok.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

*THE INVADERS*

I agree that it is the lack of consideration and respect for other campers that is at the root of this. You wouldn't need 26 Rules or have to be familiar with the etiquette if everyone on site appreciated the need for respect and consideration for others, and drummed it into their children as well. The tenters* seem to be the worst culprits but MHers with kids can be just as guilty.

I find the walking, kicking footballs or cycling across other occupied pitches, and encroachment by those with extra large awnings or family tents who have used up their entire pitch area and still want more room for guy ropes, chairs kids bikes BBQ etc just rude and inconsiderate. So what if I only have a small van and occupy less than a quarter of my pitch? I paid for it. I like empty space to look at. It's my private area to use (or not) as I please. I like to move my chairs around to make the most of the sunshine (or shade if it's hot. Whatever. My freedom. Not up for grabs even if not fenced off by windbreakers.

If you are pitched far from the facilities block, please either walk the long way round, or ask the wardens if you can change pitch. Just because you are carrying a heavy washing-up bowl doesn't give you the right to cross pitches. It isn't an acceptable excuse. Also there is no invisible footpath along the boundary between pitches. It's still going to involve walking across one or other of the 2 adjacent pitches. Probably both, so that's two sets of irritated occupants, not one.

Please just don't do it.

SD

[* clarification - mainly those tenters with large families. Young couples in tents tend to be very polite and considerate, perhaps because they suffer more disturbance from noise than most.)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

SaddleTramp said:


> Been there done it come back got tee shirt, At one site at Hope we were regularly getting an old lady and she would just stand and stare in, So being a generous guy gave her something to see, I dropped my pants and made it look as though I had come out of shower, She had a full face view of my ass, didn't see her again.


      
Your not the man with a mole on the right cheek   
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkandSue (Feb 13, 2009)

*Bad Campers*

I have to agree with the general points in this thread, we get loads of inconsiderate campers, like the one that let her dog loose this weekend at 6 AM and allowed it to run after a cat from another pitch. The cats owner came out of her van and told the dog to "Shoo". The dog owner came over and without apology said "I don't think that will do very much".
I told the lady with the cat that if it happened again she should say "lets see if this shotgun will help".
We have a simple way of dealing with ill mannered and problematic campers. Next time they want to camp we'll be full to capacity.
Simples EEEEEEK!


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

Genuine question out of this thread (& I hope that it doesn't drift the OP too far):-

When you pay to stay on a C & CC site, or I assume a CC site, what exactly are you paying for? Are you paying for the right to access club property for the night or are you actually 'leasing' the few square metres of your allocated pitch off the club? 

Not trying to be provocative, but if any of the legal eagles on here can answer the above question it might help the debate.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

jimmydOg, see:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-86927-how-enforcable-are-the-rules-on-sites.html

SD


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

SpeedyDux, thanks for the link. As I was away for a few days up to Saturday evening I didn't catch up on every thread posted whilst I was away. As usual, sods law says that you miss the relevant posts :x. Thanks again.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Quote pneumatition

".................with the advent of cheap camping kits being available in supermarkets, Argos etc, C&CC are becoming in his words "*****".

In other words we are suffering from the general malaise. No consideration for others, No self discipline and total lack of interest in anyones concerns other than their own.

People with little experience of camping or the etiquette involved arriving on sites and reducing the whole to their standards........"


Sadly I agree wholeheartedly with this view. Having lived and worked on the same large family campsite for 4 years there is little doubt that this has become an issue. Many now treat the place like a festival site and not a campsite.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

billym said:


> Quote pneumatition
> 
> ".................with the advent of cheap camping kits being available in supermarkets, Argos etc, C&CC are becoming in his words "*****".
> 
> ...


I'm with all of the above - someone whos only spent £50 for a weekaways worth of crap tent and other poorly made camping crap isnt really going to give two hoots about whether or not he's too near you ...

...he's wanting to open his 24 pack of cheap lager so he can relieve himself against your m/h as soon as possible


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Nicely put....

Sad but true.


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

We witnessed a couple of kids riding bikes very near a pitch just up from us; then the same kids kicking a ball against the car and wind-break. The angry bloke came out and told them to go off and play somewhere else. They were their kids!

Its a poor show now that pond life has taken up camping in earnest.


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

As a relative newcomer I'm learning fast. We now only stay on CC, CC&C or other official sites if it's a) out of season (Feb, March and most of April were bliss!) or b) we're absolutely desperate. Apart from that we're confirmed CL and CS campers now. The freedom, space and generally greater levels of consideration are so much more preferable to being crammed in like a refugee camp with dozens of inconsiderate neighbours.

We wouldn't need 26 blatantly obvious rules if people knew how to behave like grown ups. I think that's why I hate rules so much - I don't need to be told how to be considerate and polite and I don't want to stay on a site where they clearly attract people who do.

I will live my life by Bill and Ted's advice: "Be most excellent unto each other and party on!"

Off to an amazing looking CS at the weekend near Salisbury and can't wait - just hope the rain doesn't waterlog the field before we get there...


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Here, here Delores  

We plan to use CL's (only members of the CC at present although will join the other lot when OH retires next year) more, but are a bit worried about 
a) sloping pitches and leveling (we are very very new to MH's 
b) getting stuck on a grass pitch if the the going is soft and 
c) we have two dogs and their toilet habits (which I won't go into) are greatly needed first thing in the morning. A site with a dog walk that we are parked right next to is becoming a must (i know, not always possible) 
I think, as we become more confident, finding those elusive cl's and cs's that suit us will become easier.
We have booked a series of long weekends for the next couple of months and I know I am going to become a miserable old git by the end of it and contribute to another thread! :lol: 

Damn this working for a living


----------



## Delores (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Jodi!

I can't help out re the dogs but as for the other points. We're new MHers too and hadn't had to level Delores until we stayed on our first CS, but we had the leveling blocks so just went for it. The way I see it thousands of other people have figured it out so why not me? In the end it wasn't a problem at all!

We've also been stuck once but there was a Landrover handy to haul us out. This weekend we're staying on a farm so I'm sure there'll be a tractor around if need be. 8O  

Good luck with your weekends away - and deffnitely go for it with the CS and CLs. We were worried at first but they really are SO much more relaxing than the CC/ CCC prison camps...


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Hopefully this post may make some people appreciate some of the benefits of the CC club site as this obviously cannot happen on there sites

Bri


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Hopefully this post may make some people appreciate some of the benefits of the CC club site as this obviously cannot happen on there sites
> 
> Bri


Some CC site do take tents,

Richard...


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: reply*



RichardnGill said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully this post may make some people appreciate some of the benefits of the CC club site as this obviously cannot happen on there sites
> ...


I think you will find the very few that do are away from the Motorhomes and caravans.
For example Rowntree park in York only cater for walkers or Cyclists.
Bri


----------

